# Need help, fast!! Tarantula is almost dead.



## Toysupra20 (Feb 1, 2018)

Please disregard my username. After several failed attempts to register an account under my normal username (Toysupra20), I put "Cockandballs" in as a joke, and it worked. So, "Cockandballs" it is......

My Bahia Scarlet Tarantula (Lasiodora klugi) took a spill from about 3' off the ground. Broke her two left/rear Tarsus and one Metatarsus.

I waited 24 hours, before initiating care (probably an unfortunate mistake on my part). While she was leaking Heamolymph from the broken joints, it didn't appear to be life threatening. Next morning, she was half-dead. 

I setup an "ICU", if you will. Left her incubating in a small terrarium on top of a wet towel with a heating pad underneath, in the dark. Then, gave her another 24hrs. She was still leaking Heamolymph from all three broken joints, so I super glued them shut.

Fortunately, she's slow and weak enough, that I don't think she'll reopen the wounds by moving around. Unfortunately...... she's still too slow and weak to move around. 

She hasn't budged in the last 24 hours. She's still alive, but I'd say she's only about 3% alive. 

I'm making sure to keep her hydrated (by way of moist incubator), but I feel like she needs to eat. Last night, I impaled a cricket with a shish-kabob skewer, and set it in front of her. No luck. 

As weak and fragile as her current state is, I'd really like to get some nutrition into her. How can I do that? What else could I be doing to care for her? She's still alive, but damn near dead. I don't want to lose her :surrender:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cockandballs said:


> Please disregard my username. After several failed attempts to register an account under my normal username (Toysupra20), I put "Cockandballs" in as a joke, and it worked. So, "Cockandballs" it is......
> 
> My Bahia Scarlet Tarantula (Lasiodora klugi) took a spill from about 3' off the ground. Broke her two left/rear Tarsus and one Metatarsus.
> 
> ...


You needed to stop her bleeding. Tarantulas can't clot their own blood. If they decide to drop a leg they have sort of valves they shut off. But cuts etcetera will never stop bleeding. 

Take her off the wet floor immediately. Put her on bone dry sub. Use flour or similar on the cuts. It should stop the blood. Then just cross your fingers as she'll have lost a lot by now.


----------



## Toysupra20 (Feb 1, 2018)

Roger that. Just took her out of the humid incubator, and put her back in the dry terrarium. Thank you for the advice. I'll take whatever I can get at this point.

Just out of curiosity, what is your reasoning behind keeping her dry? I read somewhere that keeping her moist, would help keep her hydrated. Which makes sense..... seeing as how when a human is injured and suffers trauma/bloodloss, first thing the hospital does, is plug in an IV of saline, to keep the patient hydrated.

No disrespect. I just want to be sure I'm that I'm doing everything right. Thank you!!!


----------



## Toysupra20 (Feb 1, 2018)

And jut to clarify, this particular specie of Tarantula is native to the rainforest, as oppose to the desert.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cockandballs said:


> Roger that. Just took her out of the humid incubator, and put her back in the dry terrarium. Thank you for the advice. I'll take whatever I can get at this point.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is your reasoning behind keeping her dry? I read somewhere that keeping her moist, would help keep her hydrated. Which makes sense..... seeing as how when a human is injured and suffers trauma/bloodloss, first thing the hospital does, is plug in an IV of saline, to keep the patient hydrated.
> 
> No disrespect. I just want to be sure I'm that I'm doing everything right. Thank you!!!


Tarantulas can't get moisture internally out of their surroundings. They need to eat/drink to stay hydrated. So a moist "ICU" is precisely useless. 

Keeping her dry at the moment gives the flour or similar a chance to stick and block up the wounds stopping her losing any more blood. A moist environment would make the flour wetter and prevent it from working as efficiently. Make sure she's got access to a low water dish so she can easily drink. She'll certainly need to replace lost fluids.


----------



## Toysupra20 (Feb 1, 2018)

I was able to stop the bleeding on all three joints, last night, with super glue. So flower isn't necessary at this point (right?). Moved her back into her usual terrarium, with dry sub, and a low water dish. Put a heating pad underneath, to keep it a little warmer than usual, and covered it with a towel to stay dark. 

I moved her terrarium right next to my bed.

What else could/should I be doing, to help her?

Thank you so much for advising. This is my first Tarantula, and I've only had her for two weeks. Learning the hard way sucks!!!!! 

If I were to take the flower/talcum-powder/corn-starch route, how do I apply it? I don't see any signs of leakage, but after moving her, I can smell the heamolymph on my hand. Could be residual?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cockandballs said:


> I was able to stop the bleeding on all three joints, last night, with super glue. So flower isn't necessary at this point (right?). Moved her back into her usual terrarium, with dry sub, and a low water dish. Put a heating pad underneath, to keep it a little warmer than usual, and covered it with a towel to stay dark.
> 
> I moved her terrarium right next to my bed.
> 
> ...


If you need a heat mat stat it and put it on the back or the side NOT underneath. If the superglue has stopped the bleeding then that's fantastic and obviously you don't need the flour. 

To be completely honest I'm unsure how you apply flour. Maybe via a cotton bud or literally sprinkling it straight on to make sure you get the wound without touching it.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

How did your tarantula manage to fall in the first place?


----------



## Toysupra20 (Feb 1, 2018)

Uuuuugh.... embarrassing. She was hangin out on my forearm, while I was sitting on the toilet. Slipped off my arm, and fell onto the hard wood floor, from about 2'-3' up. 

Yeah..... my girlfriend is pissed. :bash:


----------



## Toysupra20 (Feb 1, 2018)

Holy heck, admin!! Changed my username to Toysupra20. Thought I was goin crazy there, for a minute. Thank you! 

Really hoping that was a favor to me, as oppose to you guys not wanting a member named "Cockandballs", LOL!


Much


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Toysupra20 said:


> Uuuuugh.... embarrassing. She was hangin out on my forearm, while I was sitting on the toilet. Slipped off my arm, and fell onto the hard wood floor, from about 2'-3' up.
> 
> Yeah..... my girlfriend is pissed. :bash:


You really shouldn't handle tarantulas. They get absolutely nothing positive from it. And obviously you can see just one of the dangers.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Toysupra20 said:


> Really hoping that was a favor to me, as oppose to you guys not wanting a member named "Cockandballs", LOL!
> 
> 
> Much


A bit of both lol.


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Totally avoidable scenario , real shame . Another example as to why you shouldn’t handle T’s


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Toysupra20 said:


> Uuuuugh.... embarrassing. She was hangin out on my forearm, while I was sitting on the toilet. Slipped off my arm, and fell onto the hard wood floor, from about 2'-3' up.
> 
> Yeah..... my girlfriend is pissed. :bash:


Gross and pretty stupid. You could have literally ended up as 'no cock or balls'.

Surely superglue isn't appropriate?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stephen P said:


> Gross and pretty stupid. You could have literally ended up as 'no cock or balls'.
> 
> Surely superglue isn't appropriate?


No, superglue is fine if it's used properly. After all it was used in the Vietnam war on the injured.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Toysupra20 said:


> Uuuuugh.... embarrassing. She was hangin out on my forearm, while I was sitting on the toilet. Slipped off my arm, and fell onto the hard wood floor, from about 2'-3' up.
> 
> Yeah..... my girlfriend is pissed. :bash:


If you really MUST handle a t, NEVER do it from 2-3' above the floor- that's just asking for trouble! Btw, of all the t's that are placid enough to handle, Lasiodora klugi, the Bahia scarlet birdeater, is not usually one of them- you were lucky not have been bitten!



Basin79 said:


> You really shouldn't handle tarantulas. They get absolutely nothing positive from it. And obviously you can see just one of the dangers.





fazzer said:


> Totally avoidable scenario , real shame . Another example as to why you shouldn***8217;t handle T***8217;s


You _can_ handle _some_ t's if you follow some simple safety precautions- never hold the t any higher than 6'' above the floor, only handle the t over a carpeted floor, never make any sudden movements that might spook the t into jumping. But not defensive species that are as likely as not to bite/flick irritant hairs- & L. klugi is one of those.
With regard to your current situation, you might be too late, & your t might well be doomed if she's lost too much haemolymph. You should have treated her immediately.


----------



## Aimee96 (Feb 4, 2018)

How’s the t getting on OP?


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Styptic powder is by far the best way to stop spider bleeds . Used for shaving cuts mainly , you can get it from chemists or you may have to order it in . Apply small amount to the wound immediately , add more if it continues to seep , then leave it alone , never pick off the scab or residue , it will come off on the next moult .


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

fazzer said:


> Styptic powder is by far the best way to stop spider bleeds .


what absolute nonsense. Who has styptic powder in the house just in case you happen to drop your tarantula ? :lol2:

Any fine non toxic powder that will cause the haemolymph to stop flowing will do the job. 
The average household usually has things like flour, corn flour, talcum powder, icing sugar etc 

Any of these applied immediately to the leaking site will stop the flow or alternatively, if the leak is on one of the legs, tightly hold the base of the leg as close to the body as possible with some forceps or long tweezers and the spider will autotomise the leg at the 'break off' point where there is a valve that will automatically seal the joint with seconds


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

PeterUK said:


> what absolute nonsense. Who has styptic powder in the house just in case you happen to drop your tarantula ? :lol2:
> 
> Any fine non toxic powder that will cause the haemolymph to stop flowing will do the job.
> The average household usually has things like flour, corn flour, talcum powder, icing sugar etc
> ...


I actually do have it just in case I trim my pup's nails too short. I never thought about using it for an injured tarantula. That typed I don't handle my T's so injuries will hopefully never happen.


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Ye it’s called being prepared Peter ! Styptic powder is often found in animal first aid kits . Your so negative


----------



## Helen16 (Nov 22, 2017)

So what happened with the T??


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Helen16 said:


> So what happened with the T??


My guess is that it died.


----------

